
Is art a product of evolution? - echair
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/bn-review/note.asp?note=20751503
======
jaytee_clone
I once read that one of the main difference between cro-magnon (modern human)
and neanderthal was that cro-magnon had cave paintings.

FYI, both had advance tool making, and neanderthals had bigger brains too.

------
joubert
Yes, specifically Darwinian evolution (natural selection).

